# whos going to the coventry cat show this sat?



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi all who is going to the show this sat


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Wishing you and Elise all the best. Emma said you were going.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks we need it lol she is up against her mum this time which could be interesting .its her first adult show so i dont know how it will go


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Will be interesting. Hope the judges don't take an age to report. Thomas' Notts report was only put up on site 2 days ago. I see Elises photo is up!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

im there with 1 in ped pet..


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We are going along to this show this w/end, first time there for us so looking forward to it, a bit of a drive for us though.....good luck to everyone showing there..........Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

of course it was nearer for you last year.. 1st year where its at now


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> of course it was nearer for you last year.. 1st year where its at now


Sat Nav tells me its just over 2 hours ,or 125 miles so not too bad ....once i get onto that M5 the cruise control will be on and ill have a nice easy drive i hope lol.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

about 1hr 12 mins for us


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The last show we were at closed at about 3pm as it started to snow quite heavy, but the show was only 15 mins from where we live so that was a nice early finish for the day.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we finished at the shropshire show early because it was snowing..


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm going Saturday, 43 minutes for us hopefully. Not 42 minutes not 44 minutes, Google maps is never wrong!! 

Can't wait


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well im 1 hour and 50mins away. i hope its a good day never been to this show before..


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Hope you all have a lovely day 

See you there !!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

certainly will leslie...
looking forward to it... seems ages since the shropshire show


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Long haul for me but hoping to be there if the two I have entered can hang onto their coats! Would normally stop over the night before for one in excess of 2 hours but sadly cannot for various reasons so just hope I get there safely!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

bit of a trek for you carol.. drive safe.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Im envious, I wish I was going to meet up with you guys. Best of luck to you all. I hope its a "Pet Forum" red card day! :smile5:


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope you all have fun round my neck of the woods :-D


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well i hope every one has been as busy as me grooming lol and bathing.......:smile5:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> well i hope every one has been as busy as me grooming lol and bathing.......:smile5:


shouldnt you be getting your cat ready though..


ours bathed.. groomed.. needs nails and another good groom...but then again thats never ending..


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

lol well im all done now even tho will be grooming like mad tomorrow morning see you all there and good luck


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

sorry but i've never been to a cat show - not sure if they have them in my area? i'm in Suffolk....

i would love to go to one. do you actually bath your cats everyone? thats amazing!! think i'd lose an eye at least if i tried getting Freddy in the bath lol - he only likes sitting on the edge when i'm in it lol 

hope you all have a great day - wish i could meet you all there


----------

